# Kodak GC 400-6, what year was this film made.



## kodak1969 (Sep 8, 2012)

Does any one know what year this kodak print film was introduced.
Film strip reads, GC 400-6, also numbers,(m/801989) Thanks..


----------



## tirediron (Sep 8, 2012)

*Moving to the Film Forum - you should get better help there.*


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 8, 2012)

Its Kodak Gold Color 400 speed film. The -6 I would assume is the frame number. Kodak Gold is still manufactured...

Kodak GC 135-36 Gold Max 400 Color Print Film (ISO-400) B&H


----------



## kodak1969 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, the numbers 400-6 are the same all along the film strip..


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok.. according to this chart, its Kodok Gold Color Generation 6...


KODAK    GOLD           400 Gen 6           GOLD 400-6 KODAK FILM/BLUE/BLUE

Film types


----------



## amolitor (Sep 9, 2012)

There is no way of knowing what year it was made. It appears to be the current (last) generation of the film, and has been around for at least 15 years or so, possibly quite a bit more. If they put a lot number onto the film, you might be able to call Kodak directly and ask them.


----------

